# iframe definieren



## barts_vater (27. November 2004)

Hallo Leute ich hätte da mal eine Frage  
Kann mir jemand sagen oder vielleicht gleich einen Quelltext posten womit ich einem Iframe sagen kann das selbiger erst bei 500Pixel von oben herrein, anfangen soll den gewünschten Inhalt anzuzeigen ?
Also auf meiner Seite www.justforfun.beep.de hab ich schon sowas drauf. Einen Turnierkalender!  Also eigentlich sieht dieser Kalender ja so aus >>>  http://www4.igl.net/cgi-bin/tourney/gencalendar.cgi?path=justforfun  aber das Iframe sagt dem irgend wie das von oben herrein 500Pixel nicht mit angezeigt werden. Nur leider hab ich damals den Code von einem Bekannten bekommen und den erreiche ich nicht mehr. Ich habe auch schon versucht einfach im Code des Iframe den Link zur anzuzeigenden Seite zu ändern aber das klappt auch nicht. Ausserdem müsster das Iframe 100% weigh und 80% high sein und wie gesagt erst bei Pixel 500 (als Beispiel) anfangen den eigentlichen Seiteninhalt anzuzeigen. Wäre echt toll wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Grüssle Ralf


----------



## mgh (30. November 2004)

also,

ich glaube ich habe nicht ganz verstanden was du willst.

<iframe height="80%" width="100%" name="1" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto" src="tabelle.html"></iframe>

Um das ganze an einer bestimmten Stelle zu platzieren, kannst du das zum Beispiel mit einer Tabelle:

<table style="position:absolute;top:500px;left:100px;">
   <tr>
        <td>
               <iframe .......></iframe>
        </td>
    </tr>
</table>

dabei musst du aber aufpassen, da solche tabellen andere über, bzw. unterlagern falls an gleicher Stelle anderer Inhalt steht. Also entweder alles mit fest definierten Tabellen (wie oben) oder einfach so eine Tabelle basteln. z.B.

<table>
<tr height="500px"><td>header.......</td></tr>
<tr><td><iframe.......></iframe></td></tr>
</table>

dann hast du sie auch auf 500 px!


----------



## barts_vater (1. Dezember 2004)

neee das war so nicht gemeint. Aber trotzdem Dank für die Antwort. Was ich aber meinte ist, wie kann ich dem Iframe sagen das es die anzuzeigende Seite erst ab pixel .... anzeigt ? Bis jetzt hab ich es soweit:
<iframe src="....." frameborder="0" name="login" style="position: absolute; center: 0; top: -97; left:-5; height:100%; width:100%" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"></iframe>
so nun möchte ich aber das Frame mittig in der Seite platzieren aber das funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Ich habs auch schon in Tabellen rein gemacht aber das Frame erscheint immer oben links in der eigentlichen Seite und nicht da wo es eigentlich sein sollte  
Grüssle Ralf


----------



## thecamillo (1. Dezember 2004)

mir ist zwar nicht klar was du bezweckst aber versuch doch mal den code hier:

<CENTER>
<IFRAME
 STYLE="height: 100%; width: 100%; border-top: 1px black solid; border-right: 1px black solid; border-bottom: 1px black solid; border-left: 1px black solid"
 FRAMEBORDER="0"></IFRAME> 
</CENTER>

Den Center-Tag deswegen, da er immer korreket mittig setzt, äähhm den FrameborderStyle kannste weg lassen und noch was ähhmmm position:absolute richtet sich nach der exakten Positionierung und aus irgendeinem Grund  center:0 nicht! äähhh noch was: du solltest keine netscape schreibweise verwenden (center:0) 0 was? px, ems, percent der IE kann eine solche Notation erst ab Version; schlag mich Tod - ich glaub, ab Version 6.0.

Du kannst mir ja ne pn schreiben und sagen weshalb du en iframe mittig brauchst, vielleicht hab ich ja en besseren Einfall dein Prob. zu lösen!

In diesem Sinne, es grüßt aus der Pfalz

cu thecamillo


----------



## barts_vater (1. Dezember 2004)

ja huhu und danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Also ich brauche das für ne Seite einer Billardliga. Die ist eigentlich www.myleague.com/justforfun aber ich will die auf deutsch www.justforfun.beep.de und auf dieser will ich von der myleague Seite einzelne Inhalte anzeigen lassen. Mit Quelltext usw einfach rein kopieren geht nicht weill die myleague Seite mit css php und weiss der Geier was noch geschrieben ist. Würde mich über Hilfe freuen  danke und grüssle Ralf


----------

